# Responsive HTML-Site in Email einbinden



## rob_utopano (10. August 2016)

Hey Leute, 

ich habe eine Frage an euch. Ist es möglich das man Teile bzw. eine ganze HTML Seite durch einfache paar Zeilen Code in eine Email einbetten bzw. einbinden kann. Ihr kennt das ja sicherlich alle mit den responsive Mails die man öfters als Newsletter bekommt. Genau das möchte ich machen, bloß binde ich den kompletten HTML Sourcecode ein dauert das versenden SEHR Lange wenn es mehrere Hundert Personen sind. Da wäre es an sich leichter wenn man das mit weniger Code aber den gleichen Ergebnis hinbekommt, oder habt ihr andere Ideen Lösungen ? 

Beste Grüße 
Robert


----------



## SpiceLab (10. August 2016)

rob_utopano hat gesagt.:


> mit weniger Code aber den gleichen Ergebnis hinbekommt


Mit weniger HTML-Code das gleiche Ergebnis erzielen? Das halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Und eine responsive Email hab ich so auch noch nicht gesehen... Wenn man bedenkt, welche bekannten grundsätzlichen Probleme sich schon bei der "herkömmlichen" CSS-Formatierung von Emails ergeben.

Hier ist wohl eher der Wunsch der Vater des Gedankens


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (18. August 2016)

Hallo,
Zu dem Thema HTML in E-Mails haben wir bezw auch ich hier schon eine ganze Menge geschrieben. Bitte einfach mal danach Suchen.
Ansonsten gibt es schon responsive auch bei HTML E-Mails. Was das ganze Thema aber nicht leichter macht.
Z.B. von Foundation gibt es extra für E-MIls ein Framework welches soweit ich weiß ganz gut funktioniert.
Auch die freien Vorlagen von Mailchimp funktionieren sogst wie auf jedem Client.

http://foundation.zurb.com/emails.html
https://github.com/mailchimp/email-blueprints

Zu deinem speziellen Problem, wie groß wird den die E-Mail? Wenn du mehrere N hundert Leuten eine Mail sendest kann es auch mit einer normalen Textmail länger als gewohnt dauern.
Grundsätzlich kannst du es vergessen eine normale Webseite 1:1 in eine Mail zu kopieren. Du kannst davon ausgehen das diese bei einigen Leuten nicht oder sehr kaputt angezeigt wird, Vorallem wenn diese mit html5 und nicht mit einem Tabellenlayout aufgebaut ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ethan L. (27. September 2016)

@jan-Frederik die Webseiten sind richtig geil  ich hab überall nach eine Seite wie die foundation.turb gesucht


----------

